# these look good



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

My first purchase thought I'd run by here first:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks good to me. 
I have the same X-pen which is actually a baby play area.
I love it! It's very versatile...right now I have 12 sections hooked together to make an outdoor fenced area off of my patio but you can pop it apart and use a small 4 section area or anything in between. 
I use stainless steel bowls for Todd...easy to wash and they hold up well.
Is that a bed or a toy?? either way, very cute! 
The water bottle bowl is awesome for trip around town. Todd has one that he uses a lot and loves.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for your input. Its a bed. I like the football one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would say skip the water bottle and find a different style. I have a few of those (they were popular item to give away at dog trials) and they leak if they get flipped over if you put them in a bag or in your car.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my God! You're buying a Dalmation, a Poodle, and a Retriever? Wow....


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe. the items not the dogs. Yikes!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with Amanda about the portable water bottle. We bought the Water Rover instead and I love it.

As for what to use for food and drink in the house, may I suggest one of the dishes my DH makes??? :biggrin1:

Here's a few examples of his work. He's happy to take custom orders.

Drink only









Food and drink for one









And, since MHS is so hard to resist; Food and drink for two 









PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Those look awesome but no MHS please hehe. I'll check on the middle one.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Mike...I have that same pen that also can be set in the shape of a rectangle. It's great!
I would put a few layers of news papers at one end with their water and food dish and put their bed at the other end.

As for the dog bed, what I have found was one that LL Bean makes that has a Levi material that holds up well with the puppy chewing stage. I also bought a vinyl pillow protector for the inside pillow so that if it gor pee'd on (and it will!) the cover could just be washed and the insert wiped ..

We are on our seventh dog and I've found this to be my favorite so far as comfort and wear..

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=53819-ppxs&dds=y

I would LOVE to have one of Leslie's water stations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

The UPS guy is gonna know my house blindfolded by the time I'm done lol


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I have that pen also and just now set it up, it's very sturdy, a good investment. You can buy extension panels if you want to make it bigger, change the shape, etc. I only have room in the area where I'll be confining her for a rectangular shape, 2 panels on each side, one on each end. I bought the 2-panel extender on my breeder's recommendation, but should have measured first since I have no room for anything bigger. I can see this being very flexible though for other uses, and it folds up neatly, even came with a carrying strap.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

nice stuff.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> I have that pen also and just now set it up, it's very sturdy, a good investment. * You can buy extension panels if you want to make it bigger, change the shape, etc.* I only have room in the area where I'll be confining her for a rectangular shape, 2 panels on each side, one on each end. I bought the 2-panel extender on my breeder's recommendation, but should have measured first since I have no room for anything bigger. I can see this being very flexible though for other uses, and it folds up neatly, even came with a carrying strap.


Yep, I have 12 panels and turned mine into a fence.. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks like all good choices. UPS guy will be your new best friend. LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...Mike,

The longer you get to know us, the more you'll find that we're very good at telling YOU how to spend YOUR money..especially in the dog toy department ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike, 
You may want to check out your local craiglist. Last week I got a x pen (8 panels of 2'x2') for $ 30, almost new. And this week I should be getting a crate that I got off ebay (almost new) for $ 26.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love my UPS guy, he always brings me wonderful things! Looks like great stuff! I have a few extra bowls so they can be washed and I can have one outside during the warm months when we're on the porch a lot.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Using my old thread to post a new item I'm thinking of getting. Look good? It says holds dogs up to 22 lbs. Can be used as backpack or carried.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have the backpack. I have not used it yet. Brady was too big for it (he is 20 pounds). It is smaller than I thought it would be. Dugan will probably fit in it (he is 12 pounds right now). I may try it with him when we take the boys to Cape Cod this summer.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Lina* know lots about the backpacks. And using them on NYC subways and stuff!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Think I'll wait on bp for a bit hate to get one I don't use because its too small. How long does it take a hav to get to full size?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Summer is a great time for the UPS guy to deliver things, right ladies? Ah, those lil brown shorts! :whoo:

Darn Jammies must've walked across my computer and typed that!*


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Carl the UPS man*

Debbie I know durn well it wasn't Jammies who typed that! You just wish Carl was a UPS man so you could see him in shorts!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

For first time puppy owners I recommend this one. Amazon.com: Iris CI-604 Commercial Grade Plastic Pen: Kitchen & Dining It use to be only $30.00 so they have gone up, but they do the job and are easy to put up and down and have a door, which I like.

Kathy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

For the bed, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this one. Plus if you purchase it here you are also helping Havanese Rescue. It washes so well even with bleach and does NOT bunch up. http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71&products_id=330 Here is a picture of Queenie and some of her babies in the one I bought.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They look like good options, Mike. In addition, it looks like you've been given some other great suggestions.

I'll jump in as a third person to say to go ahead and ditch that travel water bottle. I've had three different versions (each one supposedly better than the last) and they all leak terribly. You are better off to carry a bottle of water in the car and a bowl.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Mike, I have a small heavy microwave safe stoneware bowl with a lid (it's old - not made anymore) that I use for Jackson's food. I love it because if he doesn't finish all his morning kibble, I put it up and pop the top on. He eats a little wet on top of the dry at night, and I can pop the ceramic right in the microwave to warm it a bit if the food is cold, then it goes in the dishwasher. I love stainless except for not being able to put it in the microwave. We have a wonderful stainless water bowl with rubber base that I also pop in the dishwasher every night. 

I love Laurie's food/water combos. I unfortunately can't use the bottle now because we have an old lab who could never deal with that, so I have to leave out a big water bowl anyway. But if you only have a Hav, the water bottle is the way I would go to avoid wet beards. I do have one on our crate that Jackson never uses  And he loves to drink cold water straight out of a plastic bottle or sippy cup - his favorite is to try and drink my water I take to bed every night.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Mike, you might want to wait on the bag/backpack. My first Hav outgrew the backpack/rolling carrier I got him, and he really didn't like being tilted and rolled in it like a piece of luggage. Also, the backpack plus the dog was so heavy only my husband could carry it on his back without getting injured, haha. My second Hav outgrew the shoulder bag I got him AND he threw up in it because he got motion sick being in such an enclosed kind of thing. 

I'd wait to see how big your Hav is going to get, and see how well he tolerates motion


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated. Kathy I like the bed and queenie and the puppies are soooo cute!!


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Before you purchase that ex-pen, please check with your local Babies-r-us or Buybuybaby. I found that petco sold that pen for $120 but I got it for $70 at the baby store. They also have gates there much cheaper. Also overstock.com has a decent selection for less.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You can also look on eBay for ex-pens that are way cheaper than in pet stores. I use metal ex-pens in the yard and they were about $45 including shipping. The similar size 36" with 8-10 panels sells for $75 at Petco. I have some 48" which were also reasonably priced compared to pet stores.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kathy..I forgot that when Sophie and Gabe were pups that they liked having a dog bed with rolled edges..as they liked to burrow. Do you have a problem with them peeing on it ??

I use a backpack when I go out and about and put bottled water in it with a collapsable bowl..


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Also check your local dog shows. Alot of times you can get good deals the last show day.


----------

